# Local sobriety checkpoints snag drunken drivers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Local sobriety checkpoints snag drunken drivers*

 
Purchase this photo 
Jacob Belcher/ for Daily News and Wicked Local

*A man is taken into custody after failing a field sobriety test on Thursday night. Massachusetts State Police set up a sobriety check point on Neponset Circle in Boston Thursday evening into Friday morning, checking for drunk drivers on the road and conducting field sobriety tests if drivers were suspected of operating under the influence. *

*More Photos*

 
 
 
 
 
 
 


*By Norman Miller/Daily News staff* 
*The MetroWest Daily News* 
Posted Sep 04, 2010 @ 11:19 PM

Almost every weekend, the Massachusetts State Police set stations up on secondary highways, hoping to catch drunken drivers.
But in the past year or two, police have noticed fewer vehicles going through checkpoints.
The reason, they say, is that people are using social media such as Facebook and Twitter to alert friends and followers about the locations of sobriety checkpoints, state police Lt. Stephen Walsh said.
Bars are also known to make announcements to their customers to go in a different direction, he said.
To help combat evasion, state police have started saturation patrols, where teams of four police cars are sent to a certain area to search for drunken drivers, Walsh said.
"We want to be omnipresent," Walsh said. "We want people to see us. We want people to know trying to drive carefully while under the influence is simply not enough."
At each checkpoint, several troopers are joined by local police officers and the large, mobile, Blood-Alcohol Testing Unit - also known as the BAT unit, which is the size of a bus.

Full Article:
Local sobriety checkpoints snag drunken drivers - Framingham, MA - The MetroWest Daily News


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Good job guys...

We call them RIDE checkpoints here, they are especially present during around holidays...


----------

